# Passing of LTC Alan H. Park USA Ret. (SF Brother!)



## Trip_Wire (Jul 26, 2011)

Sadly, I must report the passing of a long time SFA Chapter 16 Member and ‘SF Brother’ . LTC. Alan H. Park. Alan ('Al)  served as the Chapter's Treasure at one time.

His DOD was 13 2011. His service will be on Wednesday 17 August 2011 at the Mt. Tahoma National Cemetery. He will be missed!

Alan also served as an enlisted Marine in WWII and survived the landing on Iwo Jima with the 2nd Marine Division.

http://www.newtacoma.com/fh/obituaries/obituary.cfm?o_id=1216830&fh_id=12090


----------



## Servimus (Jul 26, 2011)

He will indeed be remembered. RIP.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 26, 2011)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 27, 2011)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 27, 2011)

RIP Al, you will be missed.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 27, 2011)

RIP LTC Park

Prayers out to your family

LL


----------



## sfmike (Jul 27, 2011)

Blue skies and soft landings LTC Park,  You've earned it!


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 27, 2011)

Rest in Peace LTC Park, a grateful nation thanks you for your service.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 27, 2011)

PS. my condolences to you Trip_Wire on the loss of your friend and Brother.


----------



## tova (Jul 28, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 1, 2011)

Rest Easy Sir!


----------



## scrapdog (Aug 3, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rest in peace Sir.


----------

